# Shell dweller sand and water setup



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

Since I am going with shell dwellers (Lamprologus Ocellatus) I am putting in sand, but what size. I am pretty sure I want white sand instead of black. I have very soft water so I am thinking of going with Caribsea Sand but which one? The African Cichlids Mix (white) is 0.25mm-1.00mm in diameter and the Eco-Complete Cichlid (white) 1.0-2.0mm diameter. Which size is better for these fish or should I mix them 50/50? I know pool sand is usually 0.45-.55mm diameter, if this helps. Any suggestions welcomed.

My water is GH 30ppm, KH 40ppm, ph 6.0, and Nitrate 0 ppm out of well. I need to raise the hardness and I assume the ph will follow. I am hoping that I can get away without a buffer mix for the water. In the initial setup I know I can buffer the water and then cycle the tank. But how is it done in the future? What are my options?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calcium in the filter is more effective than substrate/rocks (although neither may work...they have not worked for me). The water forced through the crushed coral dissolves it faster.

Then you can use pool filter sand for your substrate.

Read the Water Chemistry articles in the Cichlid-forum Library about buffers, as I think you will still need to buffer with a starting pH of 6.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

I had some good results using the Caribsea Aragonite sand. My PH wasn't as low as yours however. Mine was 7.6-7.8 Its now 8.2. It did however raise GH and KH to recommended levels.


----------



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you guys, I think I may go will pool filter sand and save some money. Add some coral to the filter and just figure out how much baking soda and epsom salt I need to raise the hardness then figure out the ph.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Run the tank with the crushed coral in the filter and then test your pH and KH while you cycle the tank. You will be able to determine how far off you are. With a pH of 6 it may help more than it has for me with a starting pH of 7.8.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

You may end up saving a lot of headache using the Aragonite sand now spending the couple extra dollars. It can help you buffer. The pool sand will not.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And the flip side to that story is that I have had aragonite for 10 years and no buffering. Expensive lesson for me. If anything will buffer (no promises) the crushed calcium in the filter will do it.


----------

